# Practicing Wrist Grips and One-Step Sparring



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

I have heard the following:

Never practice wrist grips and one-step sparring in the same session.

Never practice wrist grips and one-step sparring more than two times in a row.

It's better to practice wrist grips and one-step sparring just once a week.

Whaaaaaaaat?  Surely these are urban legends?

I'm a white belt and have just started my fourth week of training.  I have my 9th gup test at the end of June!  We've only gone over wrist grips in class one time.  Another white belt who has been training 6 weeks hasn't even been taught the wrist grips yet. *I'm concerned for her.*  One thing, I did NOT pick it up in class the first time.  I felt like a total moron and was mystified.  My daughter taught me at home. I remembered almost nothing from class. (That was the first week of class so you can imagine the mental overload.)  Another thing - we usually have to do opposite grips during testing.

I practice wrist grips and one-step sparring almost every day.  I do the wrist grips first.  When I'm ready to do the one-step sparring, I just think, "Sadon Makee, reverse punch" and I'm able to transition and get my brain working.  I also visualize.  Even with all of that, I'm still having to think.  My muscles haven't made the connection yet.

Is any of the above true or just exaggerations?

Also, why aren't wrist grips and one-step sparring practiced weekly?  Or do you practice them more often in your Dojang?  Or is that one is supposed to grab a higher rank and ask for help?

One young lady failed her 9th gup test because she wasn't able to do two of her one-step sparrings.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, that's just an urban legend.  Learning this stuff is going to take some work.  When you go to class, I strongly recommend that you keep a training journal.  Write down the things that you remember from class and write down the things that you have questions about.  Review the journal often and try to use it as a tool to keep everything straight.  This will help you remember some of this stuff.


----------



## nathan3 (May 30, 2007)

I second the training journal suggestion.  My instructor gives us printed sheets with technique names and some blank space so that we can make some notes (and be sure about spellings, too).


----------



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Yeah, that's just an urban legend. Learning this stuff is going to take some work. When you go to class, I strongly recommend that you keep a training journal. Write down the things that you remember from class and write down the things that you have questions about. Review the journal often and try to use it as a tool to keep everything straight. This will help you remember some of this stuff.


Thank you, especially for the suggestions about the training journal, specifically writing down the questions.  I'd made a crude diagram and notes on paper about wrist grips and one-step sparring.  I'll put everything in a journal and review it like you said. 

It would be good for the Korean terminology, too.  I couldn't figure out what in the world we were saying at the beginning of class. It sounded like "sama-da."  I kept meaning to ask my daughter and finally remembered. She said the class is saying, "Kansahameeda" which means thank you.  Sheesh. All I could hear was "sama-da."  All that's so important. For one thing, Master R's Korean sounds so different than the other instructors.  I'd like to know what he's asking me to do during testing!  The other night we had him for an instructor and he I know he said, "Charyat" because it was time to come to attention but it didn't sound anything like Chayrat.  Acccccccck!


----------



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

nathan3 said:


> I second the training journal suggestion. My instructor gives us printed sheets with technique names and some blank space so that we can make some notes (and be sure about spellings, too).


Oh, that's good!  Especially since the Korean is often spelled differently than it's pronounced.

Sometimes, it's aggravating, like counting in Korean.  Hana is pronounced Ana.  Tul is Dool.

Dull ryo is prounced Tolio (roundhouse).

Another thing that helps is to go over this stuff before you go to bed.  I learned that in college psychology.  My only problem is that if I start thinking about TSD before bed, I can't sleep.  It makes me hyper.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 30, 2007)

Lynne said:


> My only problem is that if I start thinking about TSD before bed, I can't sleep. It makes me hyper.


 
Heh.  I've never had that problem...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 30, 2007)

We usually practice them more often in my dojang when a test is coming up soon, but what you've just said, purposefully neglecting practice of grabs and one-steps, is retarded. The more you practice, the better you get. My instructors even tell us we can grab someone (even a white belt) before class and ask them to grab our wrists so we can practice. Always practice caution, but always practice.


----------



## Yossarian (May 30, 2007)

Dont worry too much about the terminology, it will all fall into place. Your basic techniques are more important at the early stage.   You should hear how some of the Korean is pronounced here in Scotland lol.


----------



## Lynne (May 31, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Heh. I've never had that problem...


Maybe after I've been taking awhile, I'll be able to settle down.  Of course, having caffeine after class isn't the smartest thing to do


----------



## Lynne (May 31, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> We usually practice them more often in my dojang when a test is coming up soon, but what you've just said, purposefully neglecting practice of grabs and one-steps, is retarded. The more you practice, the better you get. My instructors even tell us we can grab someone (even a white belt) before class and ask them to grab our wrists so we can practice. Always practice caution, but always practice.


I'm with you.  And I wonder how these silly legends get started.

My classmate who tests when I do, the one who hasn't learned wrist grips yet, said to me, "Oh, that's alright.  I have four weeks to learn them."  Uh oh.  I didn't want to unnerve her by telling her how tricky they are and that we have to do them on both wrists for the test.  (She's serious about TSD, she just doesn't know what a mental overload wrist grips are.)

I practice them often and I still think there's a chance I could blank out during the test.  The only thing I know to do is to practice them until they are second nature or close, lol. 

That's good you are encouraged to grab somebody and practice.  We've actually been told that before. I'm not sure it sinks in like it should with some of us.  I'm kind of shy which I need to get over.  I noticed that people are more than willing to help.  One day, I was practicing my forms and wasn't sure about preparation for the 270 degree turn.  I had about three black belts jump in to give me advice.  That was so great!  Such enthusiasm.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 31, 2007)

Hi Lynn HSN,
These are, what you might consider "urban legends"...in my terminology I would say outright untruths.
In martial arts, it is important to develop your technique so that you can actually use it, when in need. To do this you must learn to react instinctively...instinct is an exponent of muscle memory, which is a fancy term for "alot of practice" in that regard I love the Kuk Sool folks philosophy of "We Need More Practice!!!". There is no such thing as too much practice, you just want to make sure you practice as correctly as you can (because good practice makes good technique, poor practice produces poor technique ;-) ).

Congratulations on starting your journey in the martial arts...there is an old adage that was spoken by Confucius that states "The Journey of a Lifetime Begins With a Single Step"...we all start as beginners, and with anything new to us, we need to take time to learn it, nothing comes "naturally", you will make mistakes, and have a hard time grasping things as you continue on your journey, but the important thing is to learn from your mistakes. Don't take yourself to seriously,  the important thing is to keep a good attitude, and learn well...enjoy the process ;-_
I wish you the best in life, and martial art...
--Josh


----------



## jks9199 (May 31, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I'm with you.  And I wonder how these silly legends get started.



How do the silly legends start?  People try to explain things...  In this case, probably there was somebody teaching who got sore wrists, so alternated.  Or maybe they did wrist grips one class, than one-steps the next, and so on, just because of time...

There's an old story about a form.  Students of this one teacher learned the form, with a hopping step back at one point... and nobody else had learned the form with these extra steps.  The form's being taught to various students over the years, with those hops...  Then, one day, someone gets a chance to ask the original teacher about it...  And he explains that the steps were added because the dojo wasn't big enough to do the form without the steps.  They just were kept because "that's how it was taught!"


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2007)

Chizikunbo said:


> Hi Lynn HSN,
> These are, what you might consider "urban legends"...in my terminology I would say outright untruths.
> In martial arts, it is important to develop your technique so that you can actually use it, when in need. To do this you must learn to react instinctively...instinct is an exponent of muscle memory, which is a fancy term for "alot of practice" in that regard I love the Kuk Sool folks philosophy of "We Need More Practice!!!". There is no such thing as too much practice, you just want to make sure you practice as correctly as you can (because good practice makes good technique, poor practice produces poor technique ;-) ).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the kind words and encouragement, Josh


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> How do the silly legends start? People try to explain things... In this case, probably there was somebody teaching who got sore wrists, so alternated. Or maybe they did wrist grips one class, than one-steps the next, and so on, just because of time...
> 
> There's an old story about a form. Students of this one teacher learned the form, with a hopping step back at one point... and nobody else had learned the form with these extra steps. The form's being taught to various students over the years, with those hops... Then, one day, someone gets a chance to ask the original teacher about it... And he explains that the steps were added because the dojo wasn't big enough to do the form without the steps. They just were kept because "that's how it was taught!"


 
So the hops weren't because someone had "hopped over" dead bodies during a battle!  Shame.  And a new "traditional" form was born.  Ha ha.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Lynne.  I haven't said "Welcome to MT" yet, so ... Welcome! 

After 10 years in another Korean art, I only wish I had kept a training journal.  I know I've forgotten things I regret forgetting and can't escape the feeling that I'd be farther along if I had them to review.

Absolutely practice one steps and wrist escapes OFTEN.  I don't know why anyone would limit that kind of training - basics are the foundation.  If you have a weak foundation, what will happen to the structure? 

Sounds like you're enjoying your training.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Hi Lynne. I haven't said "Welcome to MT" yet, so ... Welcome!
> 
> After 10 years in another Korean art, I only wish I had kept a training journal. I know I've forgotten things I regret forgetting and can't escape the feeling that I'd be farther along if I had them to review.
> 
> ...


Hi Shesulsa,

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I started my journal and it's helping already.  I review it before bed, too, hoping my subconcious will work on it.

As far as limiting the training, rumors get spread by students and then others believe the rumors. Some of them really believe they shouldn't practice their wrist grips and one-steps "too" often. And this is coming from adults 

I love the training.  I wish had the mental capacity to do Black Belt Club.  Then, I could go three times a week and learn a lot more.  At this point, it would be mental overload for me though.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Jun 5, 2007)

Practice the things you remember often, practice the things you have trouble remembering more often. Everyone has things that just come naturally practice them often to perfect them but there are also going to be things that you struggle with and they aren't the same for everyone find someone who is a natural at it and have them help you then practice it to death. The only thing I would caution is that you ask your instructer who would be best to help you with things like wrist grabs because if you learn it wrong it will be harder to learn right. Good luck just breath deep and relax and you'll do fine.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 5, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I have heard the following:
> 
> Never practice wrist grips and one-step sparring in the same session.
> 
> ...


 
Never practice wrist-grips and one step in the same session?  It seems to me to be a 'tradition' thing or worse a marketing ploy that has become 'tradition'.  I come from a slightly different perspective, being a CMA guy, but we practice qinna (wrist grips and escapes are a part of this) in most classes, and do one-step sparring at least once a week. 

I found when I was beginning that I could not get things out of my head.  I was constantly going through the motions of techniques, even to the point of practicing forms in the shower (in a limited way).  I still do things like this but the emphasis has changed somewhat to variations in application.

All I can say is find out what you need to pass the grading test and practice it assiduously.  You have a ready-made training partner in your daughter.  That should make things easier.


----------



## mjd (Jun 8, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> purposefully neglecting practice of grabs and one-steps, is retarded.


 
That pretty much says it all, direct and to the point, must be the quote of the week.:uhyeah:


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 11, 2007)

mjd said:


> That pretty much says it all, direct and to the point, must be the quote of the week.:uhyeah:



Thanks, but purposefully neglecting _any_ aspect of training is equally retarded. :-þ


----------



## Lynne (Jun 22, 2007)

I couldn't agree more regarding practicing often and not neglecting any aspect of training.

I am practicing those wrist grips and one-step sparring combinations almost daily.  Because I've practiced, I am ready for my test June 29th.

There are other white belts testing with me who haven't even learned the wrist grips yet.  And we usually have to do them on opposite hands, too.   I hope they can learn them in less than a week.  But they're younger than me, so maybe they can...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 22, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I couldn't agree more regarding practicing often and not neglecting any aspect of training.
> 
> I am practicing those wrist grips and one-step sparring combinations almost daily.  Because I've practiced, I am ready for my test June 29th.
> 
> There are other white belts testing with me who haven't even learned the wrist grips yet.  And we usually have to do them on opposite hands, too.   I hope they can learn them in less than a week.  But they're younger than me, so maybe they can...



That's actually not unheard of even up to black belt level in some cases. That's when you learn what schools are doing a good job and what schools aren't. 

And don't give the kids that much credit; you need to have an attention span to learn something. Hope they do well, and I hope you do well. Tang Soo!


----------

